

Warren Buffett Flags a Successor - grellas
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052702303467004575574630162624198.html?mod=WSJ_hp_LEFTTopStories

======
jeffmiller
"He is extremely well-trained, reads 500 pages a week and does his own deep-
dive research." Sounds like a Buffett guy.

Generating returns on a fund of Berkshire's scale is no joke, though. Good
luck to him.

